# gnome-2.22.0

## MeMyselfAndI

Appena stato smascherato ed e' finito in ~[x86,amd64] per il momento;

Ecco la lista dei pacchetti:

```

=app-admin/pessulus-2.16.4 ~x86

=app-admin/sabayon-2.22.0 ~x86

=app-arch/file-roller-2.22.0 ~x86

=app-crypt/seahorse-2.22.0 ~x86

=app-editors/gedit-2.22.0 ~x86

=app-text/evince-2.22.0 ~x86

=app-text/libspectre-0.2.0 ~x86

=app-text/rarian-0.8.0-r1 ~x86

=dev-libs/atk-1.22.0 ~x86

=dev-libs/glib-2.16.2 ~x86

=dev-libs/libgweather-2.22.0 ~x86

=dev-libs/libxml2-2.6.31 ~x86

=dev-libs/totem-pl-parser-2.22.1 ~x86

=dev-python/gdata-1.0.8 ~x86

=dev-python/gnome-python-desktop-2.22.0 ~x86

=dev-python/pygtksourceview-2.2.0 ~x86

=dev-util/gtk-doc-am-1.10 ~x86

=gnome-base/control-center-2.22.0 ~x86

=gnome-base/eel-2.22.1 ~x86

=gnome-base/gconf-2.22.0 ~x86

=gnome-base/gdm-2.20.4 ~x86

=gnome-base/gnome-2.22.0 ~x86

=gnome-base/gnome-applets-2.22.0 ~x86

=gnome-base/gnome-desktop-2.22.0 ~x86

=gnome-base/gnome-keyring-2.22.0-r2 ~x86

=gnome-base/gnome-menus-2.22.0 ~x86

=gnome-base/gnome-panel-2.22.0 ~x86

=gnome-base/gnome-session-2.22.0 ~x86

=gnome-base/gnome-settings-daemon-2.22.0 ~x86

=gnome-base/gnome-vfs-2.22.0 ~x86

=gnome-base/gnome-volume-manager-2.22.1 ~x86

=gnome-base/gvfs-0.2.2 ~x86

=gnome-base/libbonobo-2.22.0 ~x86

=gnome-base/libbonoboui-2.22.0 ~x86

=gnome-base/libgnome-2.22.0 ~x86

=gnome-base/libgnomekbd-2.22.0 ~x86

=gnome-base/libgnomeui-2.22.01 ~x86

=gnome-base/libgtop-2.22.0 ~x86

=gnome-base/librsvg-2.22.2 ~x86

=gnome-base/nautilus-2.22.1 ~x86

=gnome-extra/bug-buddy-2.22.0 ~x86

=gnome-extra/deskbar-applet-2.22.0.1 ~x86

=gnome-extra/evolution-data-server-2.22.0 ~x86

=gnome-extra/evolution-webcal-2.21.92 ~x86

=gnome-extra/fast-user-switch-applet-2.22.0 ~x86

=gnome-extra/gcalctool-5.22.0 ~x86

=gnome-extra/gconf-editor-2.22.0 ~x86

=gnome-extra/gnome2-user-docs-2.22.0 ~x86

=gnome-extra/gnome-games-2.22.0 ~x86

=gnome-extra/gnome-media-2.22.0 ~x86

=gnome-extra/gnome-power-manager-2.22.1 ~x86

=gnome-extra/gnome-screensaver-2.22.0-r1 ~x86

=gnome-extra/gnome-system-monitor-2.22.0 ~x86

=gnome-extra/gtkhtml-3.18.0 ~x86

=gnome-extra/gucharmap-2.22.0 ~x86

=gnome-extra/nautilus-cd-burner-2.22.0 ~x86

=gnome-extra/swfdec-gnome-2.22.0 ~x86

=gnome-extra/yelp-2.22.0 ~x86

=gnome-extra/zenity-2.22.0 ~x86

=mail-client/evolution-2.22.0 ~x86

=media-gfx/eog-2.22.0 ~x86

=media-libs/gst-plugins-base-0.10.17 ~x86

=media-libs/gstreamer-0.10.17 ~x86

=media-libs/libgphoto2-2.4.1 ~x86

=media-libs/swfdec-0.6.2 ~x86

=media-plugins/gst-plugins-meta-0.10-r2 ~x86

=media-sound/sound-juicer-2.22.0 ~x86

=media-video/totem-2.22.0 ~x86

=net-analyzer/gnome-nettool-2.22.0 ~x86

=net-dns/avahi-0.6.22-r1 ~x86

=net-libs/gtk-vnc-0.3.4 ~x86

=net-libs/libsoup-2.4.0 ~x86

=net-misc/vinagre-0.5.0 ~x86

=net-misc/vino-2.22.0 ~x86

=net-wireless/bluez-libs-3.28 ~x86

=sys-auth/pambase-20080318 ~x86

=sys-libs/pam-0.99.10.0 ~x86

=sys-libs/pam-0.99.9.0-r1 **

=www-client/epiphany-2.22.0 ~x86

=x11-libs/gtksourceview-2.2.0 ~x86

=x11-libs/libwnck-2.22.0 ~x86

=x11-libs/pango-1.20.0 ~x86

=x11-libs/vte-0.16.13 ~x86

=x11-misc/alacarte-0.11.5 ~x86

=x11-terms/gnome-terminal-2.22.0 ~x86

=x11-themes/gnome-backgrounds-2.22.0 ~x86

=x11-themes/gnome-icon-theme-2.22.0 ~x86

=x11-themes/gnome-themes-2.22.0 ~x86

=x11-themes/gtk-engines-2.14.0 ~x86

=x11-wm/metacity-2.22.0 ~x86

```

Sono stati generati da autounmask quindi non dovrebbero esserci problemi; Occhio che nell'aggiornamento alla versione 2.22 parecchi pacchetti verranno segnati come blocked.

Consiglio l'upgrade solo a chi sa come gestirli.

Ciao!

----------

## riverdragon

Già smascherato? Io ho sincronizzato tre ore fa, e diversi pezzi erano ancora sotto hard-mask. Se è come dici tu packages.gentoo.org non è aggiornato. Per esempio confermi che gvfs è solo in testing e non è anche marcato instabile?

----------

## Onip

Segnalo, inoltre, che i developer sconsigliano di fare l'upgrade a chi ha un sistema stabile, cioè x86 e amd64.

A me le mani, però, prudono lo stesso   :Smile: 

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

guarda io sto compilando ora e sono passati tutti quanti i pacchetti a ~; infatti il mio package.unmask e' vuoto.

C'e' anche un post su planet.gentoo.org che conferma lo smascheramento.

Evidentemente packages.gentoo.org non e' aggiornatissimo.

Cmq io ho aggiornato un'ora fa e come ho detto e' tutto smascherato

----------

## riverdragon

 *Onip wrote:*   

> Segnalo, inoltre, che i developer sconsigliano di fare l'upgrade a chi ha un sistema stabile, cioè x86 e amd64.

 

Ma quell'avvertimento era stato fatto prima che ai pacchetti di gnome fosse tolta la "super maschera", infatti dice running stable machine with hard masked packages is asking to be smashed with a spiked club if you get into problems.

Io vado, faccio un pacchetto di tutto, ci vediamo di là!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

 *riverdragon wrote:*   

>  *Onip wrote:*   Segnalo, inoltre, che i developer sconsigliano di fare l'upgrade a chi ha un sistema stabile, cioè x86 e amd64. 
> 
> Ma quell'avvertimento era stato fatto prima che ai pacchetti di gnome fosse tolta la "super maschera", infatti dice running stable machine with hard masked packages is asking to be smashed with a spiked club if you get into problems.
> 
> Io vado, faccio un pacchetto di tutto, ci vediamo di là!  

 

Credo sia dovuto anche al fatto che molti pacchetti sono stati splittati (totem, control-center)

cosi' da non rendere immediato l'upgrade a chi non ha dimestichezza con emerge.

----------

## Ic3M4n

lol, io lo uso da quando è entrato nell'overlay di gnome. tutto a posto, più o meno tranne nautilus che fa le bizze sul fisso, ogni tanto parte ogni tanto crasha, non so bene il perchè. sul portatile stessa installazione e spostato con i pacchetti precompilati va benissimo. Altro... gvfs ha qualche problemuccio, per il resto nulla da segnalare.

----------

## riverdragon

GVFS chiede di smascherare anche

```
=sys-apps/hal-0.5.10

=app-misc/hal-info-20071011

=sys-power/pm-utils-0.99.4
```

E gstreamer vuole

```
=media-libs/gst-plugins-ugly-0.10.7

=media-libs/gst-plugins-bad-0.10.6
```

Visto che finora non ha risposto nessuno modifico il messaggio invece di inserirne uno nuovo: finita la compilazione, tutto bene. Per gustarmi appieno gnome 2.22 ho rimosso tutte le impostazioni e le sto ricreando da zero... probabilmente non ce n'era questo bisogno   :Razz: 

Qualche appunto che mi viene in mente ora:

* Il tema darkilouche è meraviglioso, ma gmail diventa letteralmente illeggibile. Se qualcuno ha idee per risolvere, lo ringrazio.

* La deskbar-applet (che finalmente si può configurare per essere discreta come lo era in gnome 2.18 ) è utile solo con il plugin per tracker.

* Se avete lanciatori sul pannello che vi siete creati voi, salvateli, io per l'ennesima volta li ho cancellati  :Evil or Very Mad:   li trovate in .local/share/applications.

* A cosa serve l'applet di seahorse? "Firma gli appunti" e "Cifra gli appunti", per quanto io sappia come funziona la crittografia, non capisco cosa facciano.

* Per togliere l'errore "Unknown media type..." basta aggiornare x11-misc/shared-mime-info alla -r1.

* Pessulus è carino ma in un sistema monoutente è superfluo.

* Non ho voglia di installare ldap, a che potrebbe servire sabayon?

EDIT2: tutto bene proprio per niente.

All'avvio il caricamento del desktop si ferma, il sistema è semplicemente in attesa, si vede solo il pannello con le applet. Passa un minuto e parte nautilus, e il desktop diventa visibile.

GVFS non salva le password nel keyring, quindi per accedere via ftp al mio sito devo ogni volta reinserirla a mano (il che è mooolto fastidioso). nm-applet invece riesce a dialogare correttamente col keyring, salvando la passphrase per il wpa2. A riprova di ciò, in seahorse riesco a vedere la passphrase salvata da networkmanager, non ci sono invece quelle per accedere via samba al mio server domestico e via ftp al mio sito.

Non essendo io in ~x86 (nonostante abbia 150 entry in package.keywords) non posso inserire bug, come avvertito dagli sviluppatori.

----------

## ashlar

scrivo qua pr non riaprire un thread nuovo. Premetto che il mio sistema è (~86) ieri sera ho trovato la bella novita che gnome-2.22.0 era smaskato e così ho fatto un bell'update al mio sistema.

Tutto compilato corretamente senza nessun problema e ad un primo avvio tutto sembra funzionare correttamente, però ho alcune perplessità:

1) anchea voi in fase di login sulla macchina vi si apre un fastidioso popup che vi dice quando è l'ultima votla che vi siete connessi?

2) stamattina ho fatto un eix-sync e ho ritrovato tutti i pacchetti -2.22.0 nuovamente maskati qualche idea del perchè?

3) infine sembra che il keyring non funzioni correttamente pur avendo memorizzato le password la prima volta anche negli accessi successivi me le richiede.

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

Nei successivi accessi a cosa ? Non tutte le applicazioni usano gnome-keyring per il salvataggio delle password, magari e' a causa di questo.

----------

## ashlar

 *MeMyselfAndI wrote:*   

> Nei successivi accessi a cosa ? Non tutte le applicazioni usano gnome-keyring per il salvataggio delle password, magari e' a causa di questo.

 

in effetti mi ero spigato male, il caso in cui l'ho testato è per memorizzare le password di una cartella di rete, ogni volta che riapro la cartella mi richiede nome utente password e dominio

----------

## Scen

Uhm... più di qualche problemino è spiegato nel documento Gnome 2.22 Upgrade Guide, che purtroppo non ho ancora avuto tempo di tradurre (è stato reso "pubblico" solo qualche giorno fa). Entro sera dovrei riuscire a farlo, intanto gli "anglofili" possono darci un'occhiata  :Wink: 

----------

## riverdragon

Per rimuovere la finestra al login commenta la riga con

```
session                optional        pam_lastlog.so
```

in /etc/pam.d/system-login

----------

## ashlar

 *riverdragon wrote:*   

> Per rimuovere la finestra al login commenta la riga con
> 
> ```
> session                optional        pam_lastlog.so
> ```
> ...

 

al prossimo riavvio provo...

P.S. almeno questo problema sembra risolto...

----------

## RollsAppleTree

 *riverdragon wrote:*   

> 
> 
> EDIT2: tutto bene proprio per niente.
> 
> All'avvio il caricamento del desktop si ferma, il sistema è semplicemente in attesa, si vede solo il pannello con le applet. Passa un minuto e parte nautilus, e il desktop diventa visibile.
> ...

 

succede anche ame ... con lo gnomo precedente avevo , sul mio bel desktop, tutti gli "special devices" che altro non erano che i miei bei siti via ftp, adesso invece devo riconnettermi da capo ogni volta ...

intendo dire che devo andare su risorse->connetti al server etc etc ....

per non dire, tra l'altro, che i trasferimenti ftp sono molto più instabili... a si interrompe la comunicazione , altre volte si blocca tutto...

Presumo (in realtà sono sicuro) sia dovuto a GVFS ... vedremo + avanti ...

E tra le altre cose che di gnome-2.22 non mi funzionano, c'è anche evolution che non mi scarica i calendari, come ho scritto in un'altro post ....

----------

## ashlar

qualcuno ha idea di quando verrà smaskato di nuovo tutto l'ambaradan 2.22? al momento mi ritrovo con un sistema 2.22 istallato ma con tutti i pacchetti maskati e che vengono segnati con la D di downgrade...

----------

## ashlar

conoscete un modo per tirar fuori tutti i pacchetti che ho istallato e che ora risultano maskati così da poterli inserire in packege.unmask? Inoltre nessuno ha idea di come far ricomparire i comandi aggiuntivi da tasto destro di nautilus (es. "estrai qui")?

----------

## riverdragon

Per i pacchetti a cui fare il downgrade, te li segnala portage (emerge -uDavN world) o eix? Nel primo caso c'è qualcosa che non va, io non ho nulla di gnome in package.unmask; nel secondo, devi semplicemente aggiornare eix.

Il comando "estrai qui" di nautilus dipende dalla presenza di file-roller, credo.

----------

## ashlar

 *riverdragon wrote:*   

> Per i pacchetti a cui fare il downgrade, te li segnala portage (emerge -uDavN world) o eix? Nel primo caso c'è qualcosa che non va, io non ho nulla di gnome in package.unmask; nel secondo, devi semplicemente aggiornare eix.
> 
> Il comando "estrai qui" di nautilus dipende dalla presenza di file-roller, credo.

 

al comando "emerge -avuND world" non mi vuole downgradare niente, mentre se ad esempio lancio "eix gnome" mi mostra il pacchetto istallato ma evidenziato da una [D]. Per il comando "estrai qui" chiedevo proprio perchè il file-roller è istallato e quindi mi aspettavo di averlo tra la lista di opzioni disponibili.

P.S. grazie dell'aiuto che mi date ogni volta.

----------

## Onip

 *ashlar wrote:*   

>  mentre se ad esempio lancio "eix gnome" mi mostra il pacchetto istallato ma evidenziato da una [D]

 

Sei passato al profilo 2008.0? Nel caso c'è stato un cambiamento nella struttura delle directory ed eix (quello stabile) non riconosce più i vari mask e unmask.

Io sono passato all'ultimo eix ~ e ho risolto la faccenda.

----------

## ashlar

 *Onip wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Sei passato al profilo 2008.0? Nel caso c'è stato un cambiamento nella struttura delle directory ed eix (quello stabile) non riconosce più i vari mask e unmask.
> 
> Io sono passato all'ultimo eix ~ e ho risolto la faccenda.

 

Sei un grande... appena fatto eselect profile set "2008" il problema dei masked si è risolto

----------

## riverdragon

Qualcuno di voi è riuscito a salvare nel keyring le password per l'accesso remoto via nautilus?

La cosa è un po' strana: per esempio, accedo ad una risorsa (nel caso specifico è via ftp, ma mi succede anche con le condivisioni samba) e mi chiede nome utente e password; ai successivi accessi me la richiede; se aggiungo un segnalibro (tramite connetti al server...) relativo alla risorsa, mi chiede comunque la password.

Però se, dopo essermi autenticato, apro un file con gedit, e ri-immetto le credenziali (anche qui piuttosto fastidioso), posso riaprire il file, recuperandolo da Risorse -> Documenti recenti, senza dover digitare nulla. Infatti in seahorse tale password risulta presente

Altra stranezza: se apro un file di testo, html, php, eccetera, con gedit lo leggo ma non posso salvarlo direttamente; la stessa cosa con gimp invece funziona senza problemi.

I moduli sys-auth/pam_mount e sys-auth/pam_smb potrebbero avere qualcosa a che fare?

----------

## RollsAppleTree

 *riverdragon wrote:*   

> Qualcuno di voi è riuscito a salvare nel keyring le password per l'accesso remoto via nautilus?
> 
> La cosa è un po' strana: per esempio, accedo ad una risorsa (nel caso specifico è via ftp, ma mi succede anche con le condivisioni samba) e mi chiede nome utente e password; ai successivi accessi me la richiede; se aggiungo un segnalibro (tramite connetti al server...) relativo alla risorsa, mi chiede comunque la password.
> 
> Però se, dopo essermi autenticato, apro un file con gedit, e ri-immetto le credenziali (anche qui piuttosto fastidioso), posso riaprire il file, recuperandolo da Risorse -> Documenti recenti, senza dover digitare nulla. Infatti in seahorse tale password risulta presente
> ...

 

nemmeno io riesco ...

tra l'altro se creo una nuova "connessione al server" (ftp, ssh o qualsiasi altra cosa), al riavvio mi sparisce ....

Saranno piccoli problemini di gioventù del nuovo sistema di FS di gnome   :Smile: 

tra le altre cose che non riesco a fare c'è la sincronizzazione di google calendar in evolution (come ho scritto in un'altro post) ... e voi ci riuscite???

----------

## riverdragon

Io ho parzialmente risolto il problema della sparizione spuntando la casella "aggiungi segnalibro", poi ritrovi la voce nel menu risorse.

Non uso né evolution né il calendario di google quindi non ti so aiutare.

----------

## ashlar

 *riverdragon wrote:*   

> Io ho parzialmente risolto il problema della sparizione spuntando la casella "aggiungi segnalibro", poi ritrovi la voce nel menu risorse.
> 
> Non uso né evolution né il calendario di google quindi non ti so aiutare.

 

io avevo già messo il segnalibro alla risorsa di rete ma ogni volta che ci accedo mi richiede nomeutente dominio e password

----------

## dark_knight

 *ashlar wrote:*   

> Per il comando "estrai qui" chiedevo proprio perchè il file-roller è istallato e quindi mi aspettavo di averlo tra la lista di opzioni disponibili.

 

Anche a me avevano smesso di funzionare gli add-on del manu tasto destro (come "estrai qui" o le azioni di nautilus-actions). Ho risolto aggiornando nautilus alla 2.22.1 e poi file-roller alla 2.22.0 (o, perlomeno, credo, visto che ho aggiornato un bel po' di altre cose nel frattempo  :Razz: ).

----------

## ashlar

per coloro che avevano perso la funzione "estrai qui" da nautilus per farla ricomparire basta ricompilare il "file-roller" con la USE nautilus attaccata.

----------

## riverdragon

 *riverdragon wrote:*   

> Qualcuno di voi è riuscito a salvare nel keyring le password per l'accesso remoto via nautilus?

 Forse ho trovato: anche gnome-vfs deve avere la USE keyring attiva. Evidentemente gvfs non è quel paladino senza macchia che credevamo   :Laughing: 

----------

## ashlar

 *riverdragon wrote:*   

>  *riverdragon wrote:*   Qualcuno di voi è riuscito a salvare nel keyring le password per l'accesso remoto via nautilus? Forse ho trovato: anche gnome-vfs deve avere la USE keyring attiva. Evidentemente gvfs non è quel paladino senza macchia che credevamo  

 

Ho provato come hai consiglitao mettendo la keyring nelle use di gnome-vfs ma non mi è cambiato niente...

----------

## riverdragon

Fai così: metti la USE keyring in make.conf (ho letto su planet-gentoo che a breve diventerà gnome-keyring, occhio al cambio) e ricompila i pacchetti che ne hanno bisogno; apri seahorse ed elimina i keyring esistenti; termina la sessione, rientra e prova ad accedere a qualche risorsa remota. Dovrebbe venirti creato automaticamente il keyring "login" e tutte le credenziali finirebbero salvate lì dentro.

----------

## ashlar

 *riverdragon wrote:*   

> Fai così: metti la USE keyring in make.conf (ho letto su planet-gentoo che a breve diventerà gnome-keyring, occhio al cambio) e ricompila i pacchetti che ne hanno bisogno; apri seahorse ed elimina i keyring esistenti; termina la sessione, rientra e prova ad accedere a qualche risorsa remota. Dovrebbe venirti creato automaticamente il keyring "login" e tutte le credenziali finirebbero salvate lì dentro.

 

al secondo tentativo è andato meglio, il trucco stava nell'utilizzare gnome-keyring come use, probabilmente l'hanno cambiata mentre eravamo qua a parlarne

----------

## riverdragon

Però c'è ancora un piccolo fastidio: (premetto che anche gdm ha la USE attiva) se arrivo alla schermata di login e mi autentico il keyring è automaticamente sbloccato; se invece istruisco gdm per autenticare automaticamente il mio utente, alla prima occasione devo sbloccarlo a mano. C'è qualche opzione che ho perso per strada?

----------

## unz

 *riverdragon wrote:*   

> Però c'è ancora un piccolo fastidio: (premetto che anche gdm ha la USE attiva) se arrivo alla schermata di login e mi autentico il keyring è automaticamente sbloccato; se invece istruisco gdm per autenticare automaticamente il mio utente, alla prima occasione devo sbloccarlo a mano. C'è qualche opzione che ho perso per strada?

 

mi pare d'aver letto di impostare gdm per l'auto-login ma lasciare la password in bianco

----------

## CarloJekko

A me andava tutto ok anche con gnome-experimental (2.21.90 in poi)... oramai gnome fa passi così piccolì in avanti, che addirittura metterli in hard mask è ridicolo...

Solo gvfs è un bel cambiamento... ma a me senza problemi da subito (Senza contare che gnome-vfs è stato superato di anni luce)

Come si dice... semplicemnet stupendo !!

Ciaoo

----------

## ashlar

 *riverdragon wrote:*   

> Però c'è ancora un piccolo fastidio: (premetto che anche gdm ha la USE attiva) se arrivo alla schermata di login e mi autentico il keyring è automaticamente sbloccato; se invece istruisco gdm per autenticare automaticamente il mio utente, alla prima occasione devo sbloccarlo a mano. C'è qualche opzione che ho perso per strada?

 

con le impostazioni di default a me funziona a meraviglia...

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

Voi riuscite a condividere le chiavi gpg tramite avahi con seahorse ? Io le vedo ma non ho idea di come importarle, qualcuno sa come risolvere ?

----------

## riverdragon

Noto un comportamento strano, che non avevo con gnome 2.20: inserisco una chiavetta usb, viene montata, vengono aperte due finestre di nautilus, e compare una finestra di errore che dice: *Quote:*   

> Impossibile montare il volume
> 
> mount: /dev/sdb è già montato o /media/mp3 occupato
> 
> mount: secondo mtab, /dev/sdb è già montato su /media/mp3

 

Quindi qualcosa cerca di montare la periferica per la seconda volta!

Dalle impostazioni da Sistema -> Preferenze -> Unità e supporti rimovibili, se gioco con le spunte delle prime tre voci nel primo tab (che normalmente sono tutte e tre attivate), riesco a evitare quest'errore solo evitando di far aprire nautilus automaticamente.

EDIT: è parzialmente risolto da oggi con l'aggiornamento a gnome-volume-manager-2.22.5 con la USE automount disabilitata.

Le opzioni ora si trovano in Nautilus, Modifica -> Preferenze -> tab Supporti.

"Parzialmente" perché se inserisco la chiavetta usb viene montata correttamente ma non viene aperta la finestra sul punto di montaggio.

----------

